# lap counting program



## Skyking (Jan 7, 2003)

anybody know where i can get lap counting program and a way to hook it up to the track?


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I got mine from Gregory Braun. http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/ His joystick port kit has worked flawlessly and was easy to install. His web site includes all the details.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Yes Gregory Braun offers a great free piece of software called "Lap Timer 2000". Installation is straight forward but you do need some electronics knowledge as well as soldering skills to make the track sensor cable and plug unit that goes to the computer. For $55.00 plus shipping (although the purchase page says "$60 USD" ???) you can get Greg's sensors and plug complete. Gregory also shows the plug connection breakdown for a couple of other lap timing products to build yourself which is helpful for do-it-yourselfer's. You can find the infra-red LED sensor's at Radio Shack, but the blank parallel port plug (printer) is much harder to find. You'll need to go to "Micro-Center" or another electronics supplier for that. (Fry's?) I installed the whole deal on a new track members track with pretty good success. It took some tweaking but it works pretty well. His 9 year old son is able to get it going for his pals when they race after school.

Another affordable HO slot car track timing system that has been around for a while is "TrakMate". An entire system with sensors starts at $50 USD for a DOS version, and the Windows version starts @ $120. I've been using a couple versions of Trakmate since 1997 or so and it has run rock solid for years. This software has come a long way and has tons of options including relay hook-up, championship points system, printable results and much more. The Windows version was rumored to have some bugs in the early versions but I think they have that worked out now.

-Scott V.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've had no problem finding Printer Port plugs at Radio Shack. However, I can't find Joystick Port plugs there.


----------



## Skyking (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm really looking to get a system thats complete I don't want to have to do alot of assembly work


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I downloaded LapTimer software (free) and then ended up purchasing a 12 foot printer port cable complete with the micro size photocells from a guy off epay. I paid $47 and change which included shipping. He sometimes sells 10 footers and 6 foot lengths which are a tad cheaper and he was easy and great to work with. He included a sheet which shows other items for sale and also states that gantry systems will soon be available. He says they will work with LapTimer and many of the timing systems available.

$47 including shipping was the cheapest I've seen for pre-built cables. I was going to order the goods from Greg Braun before this guy popped up on epay. He advertises his wares in the modern HO section of epay and actually has some right now.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

you can build these for around $20 an its VERY easy, I think I have $25 in my infared lap counter an gantry, If you can rebuild a slotcar, you can make one of these yourself


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here's what I did on my 1/43rd set for about $20. Its not quite finished but its working. I am running it with Laptimer 2000. I will paint and decorate it after I get everything working. 

Gantry:


















Sensors in track:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Don't mean to nit pick but the DOS version of TrakMate _does_ come with the cable and sensors for $39. (2 lane)


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Skyking (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey thanks guys ive come up with some ideas here looks like im going to have to build one I emailed scale auto theirs was a little pricey


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

there used to be a way you could use calcualtors we played with this idea but could not get the photo cells to count fast enough the cars would run threw and it would not register but when we used our fingers and went slower it would count on the calculator anyone know how to speed up the photo cells ? that was what we were going to use along with a black board and a egg timer from walmart to time the heats


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*lap counter from a calculator:*

This guy did it along with his own 1/32 wind tunnel!  

http://www.moxie-webdesign.com/slotcars/gadgets.htm

I know one guy that made a track timer from a microwave oven timer. It really worked.
The topic is buried in my BBS archives somewhere.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Lap timming electronics.*

Hi!

I was looking on Gregory;s site to-day amd I wrong or does the joystick interface be as easy as it looks? if It is I"ll have it done by hmm April first lol.. I do tend to get side tracked...ask the BAr team..

Dave


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Coach.....

The joystick interface is a walk in the park.You can usually pick up a cheap-ola joystick for 10 bucks or so,which is what I did.

I tried the printer port interface.Didn't work on my high falootin new laptop computer.

I tried the infared sensors on my last set up,and for me,it was more trouble then it was worth.I made a nice neat little circuit board for it and everything,but I just couldn't get it to count laps consistently.

On my latest endeavor,I plan on building another light gantry,but with regular visible light white LEDs instead.As soon as I figure out what values I will need.And as soon as I finish spraying and prepping about 160 ft or so of Tomy track gray.

Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

White light LED's are not infra-red. Why not buy the infra-red emitters if you're wanting to stay in the same spectrum?  

Some tips on the sensors not counting correctly:
* Make sure the LED lense is not scratched or dirty.
* Make sure the sensor is at track level. Incoming light can be restricted if your sensor sits low in the hole.
* Make sure you experiment with the NO or NC setting for the switching or whatever Greg calls it to make sure the LED's count correctly.
* Your overhead light source can cause poor lap counting if it not bright enough or positioned correctly.

Our group went through some similar troubles with the Lap Timer 2000 set up until we fine tuned everything.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Gunther455 (Dec 30, 2005)

WoW, Lots of info on lap timing systems. What is the difference between the DOS version of TrakMate and the windows version. Can I run the DOS version on Windows98? Are the features on the DOS program limited? Bottom line: Is the Windows version of TrakMate worth the additional cost over the DOS version?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Gunther455 (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the insight AFXToo, I like bells and whistles. What do you use for a signal device? Dead Strip or the LED Triggers. I will be running SRT and Super G+ cars.


----------

